# This weekends "Doomsday Theater" (movies to watch)!



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw this out here for additional input.

I just re-watched Contagion a couple days ago ...

Additional Movies to put into the que are ....

Blindness
Virus
28 Days Later
Flu
Resident Evil
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Resident Evil: Extinction
Resident Evil: Afterlife
Ultraviolet
Aeonflux
The Stand
....and.......
The Book of Eli (not really virus oriented but a darn good movie none the less)

And yes, I have all of these (except The Stand) on DVD. LOL! 

Of course, that's not "all" of my Doomsday Porn collection, just a small portion of it.

Add your favorites!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The Hot Zone
The Andromeda Strain (ya, I know, an oldie)


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't think I've seen The Hot Zone... gonna have to see if I can locate it.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmm. Maybe The Hot Zone was the book, and "Outbreak" was a movie based on it.

So much doom, so little time


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am posting cause I need to watch these movies and I don't feel like writing them down right now~


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Darn- not one of these is available to stream on Netflix


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

World War Z and The Colony are on netflix stream right now


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

So is The Stand 

Speaking of Netflix .... The Walking Dead ... I know it's not a "movie" but still


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the omega man


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

How I Live Now, streaming on Netflix. Not a pandemic-related disaster, but I can see these scenarios happening after a pandemic. I think it is aimed at the teen-young adult market; however, I believe it may not be suitable for all teens. Both my older teen grandson and I enjoyed the movie.

ETA: Film is based on a young adult book by Meg Rosoff.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

We have Contagion, maybe I will watch it again this weekend. Right now I'm reading The Hot Zone, which is very interesting. It's actually a nonfiction story, and alittle scary.


----------



## Peasant (May 18, 2013)

Not movies, but the BBC series Survivors takes place in a post pandemic world where most of the population has died off. First series was made in the 1970s, BBC remade it a couple years ago. Both are well worth watching if you can find them.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Watch - The Last Ship - if you can find it on direct tv. 

Virus - last ship in the US navy - Everyone in the world dead, dying or trying to live w/o becoming infected.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Blindness is a really good movie to watch to get a somewhat clear visual on how society in general reacts to an "infection" type scenario.

However, it is a very slow moving movie and takes some patience to watch (IMO).


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't forget The Crazies and The Happening


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Plague city is a good one...and it's on netflix.. watched it many times over...its about Sars.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Virus? Is that the one with Jamie Lee Curtis?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have seen Survivors- loved it- 
and World War Z- have it- watched at least 12 times- 

I will check out the How I live now one- and Plauge city- 

I loved LOVED The Crazies!

Haven't seen The happening-

oh and I should watch The Stand


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

what about Collapse ? The Micheal Rupert movie about peak oil.
Anyone seen that one? It's a documentary....


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

Panic in the Year Zero, a movie from 1962 about a family surviving after a nuclear attack in the US. One of my personal favorites, and it's free to watch on youtube.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSGEiXO5894[/ame]

I often use this list to find a good movie to watch: http://offgridsurvival.com/survivalmovies/


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

The original Body Snatchers movie . Not about illness but being taken over. Watching what has happened to the minds of people in real life seems just as awful as the old movie story.

I don't like vampire movies but thought 'Thirty Days of Night ' was great.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Another PAW movie I just remembered, not on Netflix streaming but is available on netflix disc, and, IIRC, it is French and subtitled. Basic premise: SHTF, city family heads to their country home/BOL only to find it already occupied by strangers who don't really want to relinquish it.

http://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/Time-o...&strackid=7d078b7abdcfae5a_0_srl&trkid=222336

I think it has some realistic ideas of the PAW.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I always liked Damnation Alley with George Peppard. 

In an post-apocalyptic world, a group of survivors travel and find other settlements in huge custom designed all terrain vehicles.

Free on Youtube

[YOUTUBE]YsKYJdHe4xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

How about Outbreak, a movie from the mid 90s about an ebola like virus.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

MollysMom said:


> We have Contagion, maybe I will watch it again this weekend. Right now I'm reading The Hot Zone, which is very interesting. It's actually a nonfiction story, and alittle scary.


I found a copy of The Hot Zone today at Goodwill, so will be reading it tonight. I've seen Outbreak, which I understand is kinda-sorta based on this book, so I'll have to see which I like better (usually like the book better than the movie).


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

New on Netflix Canada, Rumors of Wars. Look it up, it's a good one. Heavy black flag content.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Some I like are:
Mad Max
Road Warrior
Beyond Thunderdome
Tomorrow When the War Began,
Original Red Dawn and the Remake
Night of the living Dead
Cyborg
The Blood of Heroes
Carriers
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later
Postman
Bladerunner
Waterworld


----------



## AHGoodwin (Mar 22, 2014)

kkbinco said:


> Hmm. Maybe The Hot Zone was the book, and "Outbreak" was a movie based on it.
> 
> So much doom, so little time


The Hot Zone is actually one of my favorite books. I have seen multiple times and do like the movie Outbreak. I do not think the movie is based on the book however.

Also, add to list, "The Day After". Not to be confused with "The Day After Tomorrow" (Although I do like that movie). I watched The Day After in 8th grade science class and I am so glad I did. Great Movie!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

wottahuzzee said:


> How I Live Now, streaming on Netflix. Not a pandemic-related disaster, but I can see these scenarios happening after a pandemic. I think it is aimed at the teen-young adult market; however, I believe it may not be suitable for all teens. Both my older teen grandson and I enjoyed the movie.
> 
> ETA: Film is based on a young adult book by Meg Rosoff.



Ohwow!~
I am just after the moment poop got real.
What an amazing scene..the innocence and purity and beauty, then the ash on the arms of the young girl.
So far I am liking it!


----------



## han_solo (Aug 31, 2014)

Jericho is on Nexflix and is good


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

Ever since the world ended

And for the warped sense of humour -It's a disaster 
-This is the end


----------



## Scottnjen137 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well if we're talking end of world potentials..... Left Behind just coming out with Nic Cage.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I just watched several episodes of "The 100" on netflix. Basically, Nuclear war broke out on earth, and the people living on space stations thought they were the only survivors. 4 generations later, the space stations are falling apart beyond repair, and they send 100 juvenile delinquents down to earth to see if it is habitable. 

It is a great exploration of how people you thought you knew tend to behave in post event situations. Both on the post nuclear war, and the rehabilitation of earth. Throw in the "grounders" - humans that learned to survive on the surface and currently inhabit the surface, and you have a volatile mix of ideas and values.


----------



## yansmommy (Mar 28, 2011)

Not Doomsday, but I just finished watching the BBC series "Wartime Farming" on You Tube. It was great. So many things brought up about what the government can make people do. Now I want to watch their other Farm series.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I really enjoyed those BBC series, too. Not PAW fiction, but wonderful for teaching how others lived in tough times and/or pre-industrial times. Definitely both entertaining and educational.

I just rewatched "The Last Ship" over the weekend. I need to find out if TNT is planning a 2nd season. The show wasn't too shabby, although a lot of the medical stuff was way off. I'm kind of used to that, though...most TV shows and movies could use a little more attention to technique!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Revolution the series is a good one on netflix. The swiss family robinson is another one.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

The Road

http://www.amazon.com/Road-Viggo-Mo...=UTF8&qid=1421371570&sr=8-3&keywords=the+road

I enjoyed the book the movie was good too.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Goodbye World


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I just finished the 1st season of The 100 on Netflix. A TV series about a group who survived nuclear war by going to space & now running out of supplies they have to go back to earth. Pretty good entertainment and not too gory. Not realistic of course. I think season 2 comes out soon too.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

After The Dark on Netflix is interesting.


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

Castaway (one of my favorites)
On The Beach


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

Also "The Edge" with Anthony Hopkins
(not really doomsday but survival is a key element)


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

TESTAMENT - one of the first doomsday movies I ever saw and very realistic

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuOe57HG_MU[/ame]

And in a lighter vein BLAST FROM THE PAST

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e5OF-jF56U[/ame]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2351310/

I just finished watching this.. about 5 minutes ago.
Available for streaming from Netflix.
It is a disaster flick and a bit slow to start, but then..bang.

And with all disaster flicks, a bit unrealistic,
but..
It covers a flu pandemic, the governments reaction, the squabbling within the government, the harsh decisions, the reactions of the quarantined people etc....

Not a bad flick and certainly scary.
Not the flu, per say.. but the reaction to it.
As always.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

The Andromida Strain 1971


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

"The Dead Outside" survivors of a plague find their way to a farmhouse. Nothing new here but what made it interesting to watch at least once is that it is a Scottish film. What a great accent! On Hulu

http://www.thedeadoutside.co.uk/


----------



## armysurplus (Aug 4, 2010)

Not this weekend but coming soon: San Andreas Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2015) - Dwayne Johnson Movie

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftHosO0eUo[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The teaser reminds me of the special effects of California falling into the see on the movie "2012" or "Category 10". I do like a movie with good special effects.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Just finished The Stand. I thought it was pretty lame but I have never been a Steven King fan. I find his stuff always has this over done religious imagry like it assumes we all have to be hand fed it in easy to understand terms.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

armysurplus said:


> Not this weekend but coming soon: San Andreas Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2015) - Dwayne Johnson Movie
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftHosO0eUo


It's got the two best reasons to watch a movie. Doomsday scenario and "The Rock"! Hubby's laughing at me.......


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Tomorrow When The War Began, Australian version of Red Dawn with a little less action and more plot.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the end of the world brought about from beings other than ourself? I am still on the fence about aliens, but if it was gong to happen, this is about as realistic as it gets. One of the best movies ever in my book. 

Mars Attacks

Even at 110 or how ever old he is now, Tom Jones is still the man!!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Now anyone who remembers the cold war days remembers just how real the threat of a nuclear attack was to everyone, especially young people. The idea a bomb could drop and do unimaginable things was absolutely REAL for me and I am sure many others. I remember drills we did at school. "What the heck was everyone squatting in the hall with our arms over our heads supposed to do??" I remember the first time I seen this movie and to be honest to this day, as much as I remember it, I am not sure I want to see it again. It scared me, that is the truth of the matter. After looking it up today and reading a piece from someone else about it, I know I was not the only one. Here is a quote below about the film from someone.

*It wasn&#8217;t until I saw Threads that I found that something on screen could make me break out in a cold, shivering sweat and keep me in that condition for 20 minutes, followed by weeks of depression and anxiety.*

_*my girlfriend&#8217;s sister gave a cry* or a gasp which I will never forget, and walked out of the room. *I looked at her, as a way of not looking at the screen, and then I looked down at the carpet. I was genuinely scared to look up.*_

That was exactly what this movie was like for me, not scary as in, jumping back in your seat, scary as in, *This could really happen to us!*

The name of the Movie is *Threads*, here is link to a short article about it and some video excerpts. I do not recommend watching it with younger children.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...ds-the-film-that-frightened-me-most-halloween


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Muleman said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the end of the world brought about from beings other than ourself? I am still on the fence about aliens, but if it was gong to happen, this is about as realistic as it gets. One of the best movies ever in my book.
> 
> Mars Attacks
> 
> Even at 110 or how ever old he is now, Tom Jones is still the man!!


In that vein Falling Skies was pretty good. Season three got a little far fetched but season one had some pretty good food for thought.


----------

